# My HT



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

*Speakers*

*Front L/R*-Diy active quad amped 4way using SEAS H1212 tweeter,SEAS CB17RCY/P midrange,SEAS P21REX woofer,dual AC10 10" woofers in sealed bass module.

*Center channel*- Diy active bi amped 2way with a SEAS H1397 tweeter and 2 x Vifa M17SG midwoofers.

*Rear* -JBL SP6 inwalls

*LFE*- 2 x 12" woofers in sealed boxes with ELF/EAS EQ.


*Electronics *

*Front L/R*-Tweeter amp -Bryston 2B LP

Midrange amp -Bryston 2B LP

Woofer amp - Bryston 3B

Bass module amp - Bryston PP120


*Center channel* -Tweeter amp -1/2 of Bryston 2B LP

Midbass amp -1/2 of Bryston 2B LP


*LFE* amp-2 x Hypex Ucd180 Class D modules.


*Rear* amp- Teac AX1000 Integrated amp.


_*Active crossovers *_Fronts -Bryston 10BLR for the mid-woofer crossover and custom DIY design for the mid- tweeter crossover.
Custom DIY designs are used for the center channel and subwoofer. 


*DVD player*- Modified Pioneer DV563 .It also functions as the surround decoder for DolbyDigital ,DTS,DVD-A and SACD..


*Preamp* (front l/r)-DIY design using discrete Jfets/Mosfets and Sulzer regulators.


*Outboard DAC* - Custom unit using Crystal CS 8420 and CS43122 chips.


*DVD recorder*- Pioneer DVR220


*HD Satelite reciever*- Star Choice Motorola 505


*Surround processor* -Technics SH500-used for decoding surround from the sat dish only.


*TV*- Panasonic TH37PX60 37" Plasma.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

That appears to be a pretty insane setup. Good luck on getting an LCD that can match the picture quality of your CRT. It seems like a never ending battle.


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

jokers10 said:


> That appears to be a pretty insane setup. Good luck on getting an LCD that can match the picture quality of your CRT. It seems like a never ending battle.


Yeh, my Wife would agree that all the pieces of electronics is insane:heehee: 

If I want to get into HD ,LCD is the most economical way for me to do it.


----------



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

That is in fact an awsome equipment setup. You are light years ahead of me, I'm just getting started in the seprates department I may take you up on the offer for the correct components for the BSC filter. First I have to finish the x-over and measure and see where I'm at... I just have about four hours of final wiring to do and I'm done with x-over. What did you think about compensating EQ wise? for baffle step? I am pruchasing a couple more DSP parametric EQ's. It is nice to have this control. After the learning curve was over using the Behringer DSP1124P, I think its a nice unit for the money, wish they would make some stuff like this for dedicated "home" use, without hum problems to worry about! I think when I build some DIY mains to start I will also go with sealed boxes instead of ported. Two 7 inchers and one 1" dome MTM array sealed, long as I can get a 3db down of 80Hz I would be happy. After I am done I will post my findings.
Cheers,:R
Vince

BTW I have a Panny1000u in a dedicated room, no windows, Da-lite 110" high power. Used to have the Da-matte material, I love this high power screen!!!!! no hot spoting at all, very bright, and off angle viewing not to bad either.


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

vince said:


> That is in fact an awsome equipment setup.


Thanks


> I may take you up on the offer for the correct components for the BSC filter.


Certainly just give me a yell.


> What did you think about compensating EQ wise? for baffle step?


hummm :scratch:I'm not sure that it could be done with the precision that can be achieved using the op amp solution.It would likely take several bands of EQ , lots of tweaking and accurate measurements would needed to verify that you are getting the intended results.



> BTW I have a Panny1000u in a dedicated room, no windows, Da-lite 110" high power. Used to have the Da-matte material, I love this high power screen!!!!! no hot spoting at all, very bright, and off angle viewing not to bad either.


Very nice.:T I would love to have that combo for hockey and Nascar.


----------

